# SoMo Herf - Springfield, MO



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know a date has been set.The Herf will be September 23 in Springfield, MO. It will start at 2 p.m. at a local bar/restaurant. Anyone who wants can come to my place early for lunch, drinks and cigars. If you need any other info, please pm me or call me at 
(417) 350-3865. Also please post if you will be attending so i can get a head count. Thanks.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Count me in, Joel!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

No doubt!!!!!!! I'm in.
Of course I don't get robbed again :hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, i'll miss it. i fly to Korea the next day.

my older brother is getting married in Springfield the weekend prior to that, but i'll be with my wife and son, so i won't have any time to hang out (but i'll be somewhere between Springfield and Nixa).


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

My brother and father will be coming down from KC as well.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

We will try and make it Joel...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like you can count me in as well. Ought to be a good time.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bump, we are up to about ten now.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Let us know on updates how many will be coming please. Plumberman would like to come also. We will be there.

Bob and Mary


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Here is the list so far:

Cigar_Joel
Designwise1
Cigar Jockey
Bob
Plumerman
DrrGill
Kayak Rat


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Any word from Lee?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Any word from Lee?


No i have been trying to get ahold of him for a while. No luck, whats up?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Just a thought, if we go to the bar, we will have to pay $$$ for beer/drinks and food. If you all want we can meet at my place. We can smoke inside and i have a patio out back. It is a studio apartment (hey i am a college kid) but there will be plenty of room and we can byob and i can break the grill out. Let me know what you all want to do. Joel.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Works for me :al


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Dont wanna put you out though.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been outa touch lately. Just got back from Colorado Springs, software training. And I'm getting ready to go again for more training. So I'm OOC (out of commision). Looks like I'm gonna miss a good one. Have fun and fire one up for me!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Not put out at all. I just thought, even though my place is small, its just as comfortable as a crowded bar and we won't all have $40 tabs at the end.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Lee!! Glad to hear your ok


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Lee!! Glad to hear your ok


Same here, i was getting worried about you man!!!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Does this mean I have to Promise Sausage Onions and Pepers again??

Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

mmmmm, I have my plate ready.:dr


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Does this mean I have to Promise Sausage Onions and Pepers again??
> 
> Drrgill


Yes gil, yes it does. J/K we can do hot dogs, burgers or hell we can even order in pizza for all i care. But i won't complain if you bring some! As long as theres lots of smoking going on, i'll be happy!!!!:w


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Wanna bump because its getting closer. Does your room have a stripper pole? You are a college student after all!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

How do ya think he supports his cigar addiction.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wanna bump because its getting closer. Does your room have a stripper pole? You are a college student after all!!!!


Sorry no stripper pole. I have ps2 with Grand Theft Auto, that has a stripper pole!! LOL


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Sorry no stripper pole. I have ps2 with Grand Theft Auto, that has a stripper pole!! LOL


We have a portable one if you need it??


----------



## plumber man (Jul 25, 2006)

what ever sounds good to me i guess its alright to bring the wife too isn't it as long as she brings her own sticks


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

We are going to do a box pass at the herf so if you have extras or cigars you want to trade bring them. I will have a box where we can toss some in and take some out during the event. Its coming up quick....tick....tock....tick....tock


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Woooo-hoooooo!

Ok. I have a grip now. :w 

I've already got my travel humi packed.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> Woooo-hoooooo!
> 
> Ok. I have a grip now. :w
> 
> I've already got my travel humi packed.


Now thats the herfing spirit!!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Are we still looking at starting at 2pm? Will there be any livestock molesting(not that I'm into that)?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Are we still looking at starting at 2pm? Will there be any livestock molesting(not that I'm into that)?


 Time: whenever you get there.
Molestation: Up in the air right now. lol


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> Time: whenever you get there.
> Molestation: *Up in the air right now.* lol


Literally or figuratively?.....some things need to be kept secret till the herf.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Literally or figuratively?.....some things need to be kept secret till the herf.


lol


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Guess I won't bring my Goat costume.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> Guess I won't bring my Goat costume.


Dangit....... I mean....um........crap.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Have been out and not on the Board for a while..What have I missed....I will be driving from Sedalia in my truck and passing many small farm animals...do I need to load up...just checking my original plan was just to bring Cigars...Box pass now has a new meaning!!

Drrgill


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

:r 
Man, what have I gotten myself into?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Have been out and not on the Board for a while..What have I missed....I will be driving from Sedalia in my truck and passing many small farm animals...do I need to load up...just checking my original plan was just to bring Cigars...Box pass now has a new meaning!!
> 
> Drrgill


Ummm. i don't know how to say this the right way, but Gil you just need to bring your Sausage....

with peppers and onions.:r


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

cigar_joel said:


> Ummm. i don't know how to say this the right way, but Gil you just need to bring your Sausage....
> 
> with peppers and onions.:r


*NOW THAT WAS FUNNY!!!!*

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Glad you liked it Gil. 



I will be sending out a letter to all attending on Tues with info and directions. Really looking forward to herfing with you all.

Joel


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Bump.
Less than a week to go...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> Bump.
> Less than a week to go...


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Me and the Plumberman are on the edge of our seats and can't wait to come...You know after traveling around to the casino's here in the area...We might consider holding a Herf at one of them sometime?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Bob said:


> Me and the Plumberman are on the edge of our seats and can't wait to come...You know after traveling around to the casino's here in the area...We might consider holding a Herf at one of them sometime?


Ameristar up in KC is awsome. Cheap drinks!!!!!!!!:al


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Coming up fast guys. I sent out PM's with all the info. If you didn't get one let me know. Don't forget the box pass. 

Joel


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

No go for me. Wifey is getting her wisdom teeth cut out. I may call you though and cell-herf.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No go for me. Wifey is getting her wisdom teeth cut out. I may call you though and cell-herf.


Thats to bad man. Wish you wife the best of luck for us and feel free to call, i will put you on speaker!!!!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok I will bring Italian Sasauge with Pepers and Onions just tell me how many people. Also my cooler and a chair. I have a cigar order in hope it gets here I am Low.

Drrgill


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

drrgill said:


> Ok I will bring Italian Sasauge with Pepers and Onions just tell me how many people. Also my cooler and a chair. I have a cigar order in hope it gets here I am Low.
> 
> Drrgill


Gil, if your order does not make it, my humidor is open to you. I would be more than happy for you to partake in my collection. Looking forward toi seeing you again. Have a good one.

Joel


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

We won't be able to be there until after noon. Work takes precedence over us and it will take about an hour to get there. So we are thinking maybe getting there at least by 2 if we can. We are really looking forward this because it is a first for us!:w


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a great day for a herf. Mid 80's, maybe a few showers. Around 65 hours and counting!!!

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

:dr tick...tock...:dr


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Todays the day, everythings set up and ready to go. See ya soon!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm Herfin in the Rain............


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who came out today. It was a great time!! Hope you all enjoyed. 

Joel


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm takin a shower....I'm stinky, at least the boss says so.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

We will post pics later...Also, thanks for the push down the slope and what a wonderful group of people here. We so much enjoyed the company the laughs , the movie , the grilling and the herfing....I will post more in the morning...or after i get some sleep. You fellas and ladies are just the absolute best of the best. Our kudo's to the Host and hostess.....and the travelers from afar. What a great time!! We will never forget it. Never smoked that many cigars in that time span. Putting faces with handles and just being suprised at the care and generosity and the wealth of info and sharing great smokes....


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

What a great event!!!!! Cigar_Joel out does himself again!! Beautiful weather and great friends top off this event. The best part about Herfing is meeting new friends and Lovers of the Leaf. We had our founders group present with Cigar_Joel, Cigar_Jockey, myself and Badkarma(Was working). Joels Father and Brother made an appearance as they made #2. We met new friends....BOB and PLUMBERMAN and the best part they brought their Beautiful wives....not sure of the handles and Joels Girlfriend came with Cookies and brownies (YUM). These ladies took our Herf to a new level of class. We all shared many differ Cigars and Pipe Tobacco and a good time was had by all!

More Later


Drrgill


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Brownies :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

The brownies were great...the cookies, the brats, the kielbasa, Aged Rum, Crown Royal other and various chips dips, salsa, the coffee Borg...Movie, oh, did I get to say more Cigars than we could possibly smoke. I am so glad with the reception and the generosity and kind heartedness. Dads, sons, wives and girlfriends made to feel welcome and relaxed. Learned new things about cigars. Most of us smoked or traded cigars we had never tried or had. Pipes and tobacco and even saw a handmade pipe. Learned more about how trades and box passes work. Heck we learned and were gifted so much that we don't know what to do about how to repay all the generosity. We are no longer cigar herf virgins!! That includes cigars we have never ever tried before. What a kick down the slope...:w 

I am having trouble posting some of the pics...because I have not gotten the site I can put these pics on that everyone can access. Any of you who mentioned that website please send me a PM so I can get some of the pics we have. We also want to see some of the ones you others took. Thanks!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob try this...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22743&highlight=how+to+post+picture


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

How about this link ....

This is the best I could do until I can get past the 100 kb per image thing or until I can get a program to resize my pics...

http://360.yahoo.com/profile-rW61w2Y3d6lDIO6R77V_Dvm1KHGvXIadNBnz3fqA


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the great cigars. Looking forward to trying some new stuff. Hope you all are ready for the next one. I was thinking a Christmas herf!!! Give me a few weeks to come up with some plans and i will let you all know!!!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Blog should be better now...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Thanks to everyone for the great cigars. Looking forward to trying some new stuff. Hope you all are ready for the next one. I was thinking a Christmas herf!!! Give me a few weeks to come up with some plans and i will let you all know!!!


Anyone have any interest in this?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Is it time yet?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Wanna twist our arm??


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> Anyone have any interest in this?


UMMMMMMMMMMMM................YES!!!!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Planning has begun!!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope this doesn't involve Elf costume's?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I hope this doesn't involve Elf costume's?


As stated previously, Arkansans prefer sheep........costumes that is.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I hope this doesn't involve Elf costume's?


Only for you Bob. Only for you.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Bob said:


> Blog should be better now...


Thanks Bob your a good man. PM me your addy and when I get my new shipment in I will send you a few.....You have those Virgin taste buds.

Drrgill


----------

